# Pictures from this morning



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Just a couple pictures I took this morning. I let Atticus outside in our backyard to play with the rest of the dogs for the first time. The bigger dogs like to rip and race and they dont watch where they are running and I didnt want him to get trampled since he's so tiny. I watched closely and kept him close to me to make sure he wouldnt get hurt and after the big dogs were done racing I decided to take pictures. He had a blast! He's pooped though, he's sleeping in my lap right now. I have a couple videos I took on my phone that I'll upload a little later. 









Claire our 6 year old Golden









Charlie our 8 year old Pembroke Corgi









Atticus at 12 and a half weeks









Gourdy our 1 year old kitty

Notice they are all redheads? haha


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

that is soo funny that you're family are all so similar coat color wise. Looks like everyone is having fun


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

just a couple more of Gourdy.









I dont know why but I really love this one


----------

